# Undermount sink cut



## CopperSmith (May 1, 2010)

Wondering about making a proper cut on a under-mount sink. 

When looking online I see that some installers make the hole slightly larger than the sink cut out and then you see about 1/8 inch of the rim. 

Other installers make the hole slightly smaller than the cut out so that rim is completely hidden and buried. 

Other installers make it perfectly flush. 

I am wondering what the correct way is from a functional standpoint. I have ideas, but is the best way to do it pros? 

Thanks,


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)

That's usually done by the stone professional to the customer's specs. How are you involved in the project? Your personal kitchen? 

I prefer an exact reveal for a modern kitchen, but it's really really difficult for most fabricators to do, and they don't like it because of that. A negative reveal for a more traditional kitchen often looks best, and protects the rim of the sink (often fireclay) from being damaged in use. Many of the new sinks out there like the Kohler Stages sink rely on a positive reveal to allow a cutting board, strainer, and other accessories to rest on it's lip. There have been some issues though with fabricators using the factory template for the cut, and when it's time to install the accessories, the hole isn't large enough to allow the accessories to rest on the reveal. 

I also will only use a fabricator who does some type of mechanical fastening of the sink to the counter, like a cradle or Sink Setter or clips. I've seen the epoxy bit, and prefer the suspenders to the belt routine.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

IMO the detail is personal preference.

I prefer the top to overhang the sink a tad bit.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

griz said:


> IMO the detail is personal preference.
> 
> I prefer the top to overhang the sink a tad bit.


Same here if its stone or hardwood surfaces.


----------



## CopperSmith (May 1, 2010)

Thank you, the application is for recommendations on our custom sinks to our customers installation professionals. Since our products are hand made, there are slight variances in the finished size. I agree that perfectly flush would potentially look the best, but can see all the problems that could arise from that during installation and daily use. 

Having the opening cut slightly smaller than the opening seems logical, a slight counter overhang. 

Now the question is, how much? 1/8 inch? 

Thanks you Pros,


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

It depends on what kind of countertop. If it's a stone countertop I would over hang the counter. Plastic laminate countertop you do the opposite, under hang the counter. If you go to Counter-seal.com they give specific instructions on how to cut out for your plastic laminate counter and sink.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> IMO the detail is personal preference.
> 
> I prefer the top to overhang the sink a tad bit.


That's how it should be...if there is a reveal on the sink its called a fvck up.


----------



## Live_oak (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Fabricating from Copper? - Do as Griz and over hang folks say.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Having the sink lip show just makes an ideal spot for dirt and bacteria to accumulate. I don't know a thing about laminate counter tops. I actually tell people to check them out on a regular basis but who listens to the contractor. Saving $2k on your counter tops and another $3k on non-stainless appliances might just allow you to build a better kitchen but who cares about quality when you could have something that looks just like all your neighbors' houses.

Related: Has anyone noticed just how crappy some of the stainless appliances out there are?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Having the sink lip show just makes an ideal spot for dirt and bacteria to accumulate. I don't know a thing about laminate counter tops. I actually tell people to check them out on a regular basis but who listens to the contractor. Saving $2k on your counter tops and another $3k on non-stainless appliances might just allow you to build a better kitchen but who cares about quality when you could have something that looks just like all your neighbors' houses.
> 
> Related: Has anyone noticed just how crappy some of the stainless appliances out there are?


The safest thing is to specify an overhang, because minor errors and inconsistencies don't show up. Aesthetically, if they're done right, I don't think it matters. I just got up and checked the sinks in our kitchen - the island has a 1/8" overhang, the main sink is flush, to within 1/32". I couldn't have told you without checking. Both look great. By the way, CuSmith, those copper sinks look great.

Ethan, I agree with your complaint about finishes.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Related: Has anyone noticed just how crappy some of the stainless appliances out there are?


I have noticed that about the stainless also, some have a very coarse texture, and some from the same manufacturer don't match


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

We build concrete counter tops and the counter will overhang the sink. A minor imperfection that would be unnoticeable with an overhang is miraculously magnified when trying for a flush finish. 

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

The only sinks I get with a reveal are farm house sinks, which is a little easier since it is 3 straight lines. Just looks better in my opinion.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

This one I did with the sink sticking out. You get a clean look with the plastic laminate top and Corian ring. The edge of the sink is tapered so nothing will build up on top of it.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

KennMacMoragh said:


> This one I did with the sink sticking out. You get a clean look with the plastic laminate top and Corian ring. The edge of the sink is tapered so nothing will build up on top of it.


Looks like a Franke sink. That tapered edge is good.


----------

